# buying in the algarve



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi. Im thinking of buying a place and am wondering whether to go for the east or west. im going to Taviria on 19/07/15 to have a look around. Would love to meet up with anyone who has taken the plunge already for a chat.
I'll buy the beer!!!!


----------



## joe2196 (Apr 14, 2013)

We have just bought a house in Messines very easy process


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Can you recommend a solicitor as I'm thinking of giving them power of attorney.


----------



## joe2196 (Apr 14, 2013)

We used Paulo Mendes in Carvoeiro very professional


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Huw

East or west is just down to personal preference & budget I guess. I live in the Wild West, which for me is bliss, but others might find it a bit quiet. 
My girlfriend works for one of the biggest estate agents in Portugal and is very knowledgeable about the whole house buying process, so if you have any specific questions drop us a line and I will ask her advice.

P.S Always happy to accept free beer.


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for that. We'll be driving down to Lagos to view some properties. My personal email address is huwnoretreat at gmail (swop at for symbol).com I would be grateful if your girlfriend would email me so that I can explain what I'm looking for and maybe send me some property details.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

No Problem! Her office is in Lagos. I will pass your details on this evening.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Huw we bought a place in Cabanas just outside Tavira in November and it is the best thing we have ever done. We used a Solicitor called Veronica Pisco and she was wonderful - her office could not help enough - they arranged bank accounts etc - nothing was too much trouble. 

Good luck with the search.


----------

